# Cherry Shrimp Grade



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

How do you tell? is it by how red they are?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

As far as I know, Cherry Shrimp are not graded for quality. Pure Cherry Shrimp will eventually get to be deeper red as they mature (females being more full bodied and darker esp. when carrying eggs)

I think you are refering to Crystal Red Shrimp and Bumble Bee Shrimp, no?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If wngt368 meant CRS, then here's an informative link.

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, there are two grade to RCS (Red Cherry Shrimps). And yes, the more red they are, the better the grade. There some RCS that is close to transparent, these are usually the use as feeder or what one would call a cull stocks. The natural colour of an RCS is brown.
However, there are no specific grades on the redness of an RCS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Actually there are two types

one is regular red with a line on the back










The other is a line breed to bring out extra solid red,and it is called SAKURA Red shrimps (Sakura in Japan = Cherry LOL). Deep red no white line on the body. These are the line breed from the cherry shrimps in about 200 two 300 shrimps there is one or two female like that. I been try to breed these but so far I only have a few females are like this, still cannot spot the solid male to breed with these females yet.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

tobalman said:


> Actually there are two types
> 
> one is regular red with a line on the back
> 
> The other is a line breed to bring out extra solid red,and it is called SAKURA Red shrimps (Sakura in Japan = Cherry LOL). Deep red no white line on the body. These are the line breed from the cherry shrimps in about 200 two 300 shrimps there is one or two female like that. I been try to breed these but so far I only have a few females are like this, still cannot spot the solid male to breed with these females yet.


Interesting! I actually like the deep red on some shrimps in the first pic. I have a bunch of the latter, and even though they're pretty much all red, I don't like the brightness of the colour. I prefer the wine-reddish ones, of which I have only 2. 

Oh yeah, does anyone know if all females have saddles?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

females get saddles because their ovaries are full of eggs. i think it is a sign of breeding maturity.


I also noticed feeding food with 'colour enhancing' pigments helped my cherries (the ones with the linear stripe) become super red. I had a betta in the tank so they just ate the extra food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There are also 'Red Fire', 'Super Cherry' and 'Taiwan Painted' cherry shrimps.

I'm not sure, but they all supposed to be Sakura (that more red version) cherry shrimps. They just were breed by different people or simple called differently.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Order goes like this:

Cherries (normal cherries), Sakura, Sakura fire reds, taiwan fire reds, panted fire reds. Sakura Fire reds and taiwan fire reds have very little to depict from other than the fact that taiwan fire reds don't give off anything less than taiwan fire reds whereas sakura fire reds still give off sakuras. Painted fire reds is only a selection of taiwan fire reds which are the reddest hence the name indicating that its thick (painted), Painted fire reds are roughly 90-95% females and to have a male that is a painted fire red is extremely rare.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have several transparent shrimps among my cherry shrimps. Are those normal males, or "low quality" shrimps?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

solarz said:


> I have several transparent shrimps among my cherry shrimps. Are those normal males, or "low quality" shrimps?


wouldn't say they are low quality per say but that's a pretty typical male for a RCS.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> wouldn't say they are low quality per say but that's a pretty typical male for a RCS.


interesting, so how would you select male shrimps if you wanted to breed redder RCS?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You just need to pick the reddest male and female and breed them. Then, with the offspring, cull any non-red males, take the reddest male, and backcross to the parental female.

Repeat.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You just need to pick the reddest male and female and breed them. Then, with the offspring, cull any non-red males, take the reddest male, and backcross to the parental female.
> 
> Repeat.


But how red is a "red" male? Are we talking fully red, or clear with a slight shade of red? Or with some lines and specks of red?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The reddest male you can find.

The more red it is, the less time it will take to achieve full colouration.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

solarz said:


> I have several transparent shrimps among my cherry shrimps. Are those normal males, or "low quality" shrimps?


 you'd better flash it on the toilet and select the redder. I always do that


----------

